# Retro Negs I found in my grandpa's house



## confused_in_the_darkroom (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, so I found some negs from WWII but I don't know what size they are. They are some form of medium format but idk what that means to me. I don't know what size neg tray to use or what size enlarger lens to use. Luckily I have access to my colleges darkroom and I hope that they have what I need along those lines. I don't know any professors and I hope that ya'll can help me out.


----------



## ann (Nov 10, 2008)

you need to measure the negatives and then match the negative carrier and lens to that size negative.

it would really be much easier for you to track down one of the photo insturctors and ask them. If they love film they will probably be very happy to assist you, as it should take them only a few minutes , if that to determine the negative size and which lens will cover that  negative.


----------



## pete_6109 (Nov 10, 2008)

You can also contact print them just to see if they are worth enlarging. After you contact print them you can check the focus, subject matter, etc.
If you have a digital camera you can also backlight them and photograph them.
Then invert them in photoshop. That works almost as well as contact printing them if they are big negatives.
Here's a sample of one I converted with my digital camera.


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 14, 2008)

Scan em n reverse them to posative print.


----------

